# Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???



## The Driver (20. März 2008)

hab jetzt schon soviele vers. meinungen gehört: der eine rät ganz klar zur Gel Batterie mit entsprechendem Ladegerät (bei 100 AH alles ein sauteurer Spass ca. 400,- Euro!!!) andere sagen wiederum eine Verbraucherbatterie nach klassischer Blei Säure Bauart würde auch ausreichen.... Was denn nu? hab die faxen bald dicke. mal abgesehen dass man die blei säure batterien die auf dauerbelastung ausgelegt sind ( also keine starterbatterie vom auto) auch noch sauschwer bekommt (dafür dann erheblich billiger!)

was nehmt ihr für eure elektro aussenborder?


----------



## Fear no fish (20. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Moin Driver!

Jaaaaa,es gibt 10 Angler und 12 Meinungen...Ich fahre auf unseren Seen auch den 30er Endura und habe eine stinknormale Starterbatterie mit 100Ah.Die reicht mir und meinem Beifahrer einen ganzen Angeltag.
Fahre diese Kombination seit ca.2 Jahren und hatte bis dato noch keinerlei Schwierigkeiten.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Feedermaik (20. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Hoi Driver,
kann  Holger nur beipflichten.Wenn du nicht jeden Tag im Jahr mit dem Motor fahren musst,brauchst du sicher keinen Gel-Akku.Ich selber fahre schon seit Jahr und Tag einen 100 Ah Starter und bin zufrieden.Es ist sicher auch von Vorteil,das eine Starterbatterie nicht abrupt abschaltet und nach einer gewissen "Erholungsphase" auch bei "so gut wie leer" noch einige Meter (wenn auch langsam) ihren Job erledigt.Man sollte sie nur nicht total leerfahren,das nimmt sie einem übel.

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Moin!

Habe die letzte Sasion eine 0815 34Amp Autobatterie benutzt.
Die hat für einen normalen Tag auch gereicht. Vorher hatte ich eine große
100Amp Bundeswehr Gelbatterie. Die war natürlich der Hammer- Leistung satt!
Diese Batterien bekommst Du bei Bw Teile Verwertern. Meine hat damals 60€ 
gekostet und läuft heute noch- Im Kajütboot meines Kumpels


----------



## Hulk16 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*



The Driver schrieb:


> Gel Batterie mit entsprechendem Ladegerät (bei 100 AH alles ein sauteurer Spass ca. 400,- Euro!!!)


 
Den Bleigel Akku mit Ladegerät gib es auch schon für 200 Euro.
Es ist aber wie mit allen Dingen im Leben, Qualität hat seinen Preis, also für einen Akku mit gut 500 Ladezyklen ohne Leistungsverlust zahl man halt die 400 Euro.
Bei 200 Ladezyklen die vielen Bootsanglern ausreichen sollte, bist du auch schon mit 200 Euro dabei.


----------



## The Driver (28. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Also ich hab jetzt einen Blei-Säure Akku mit 100Ah gekauft. Es ist ein Arbeitstsrom und Beleuchtungsakku, kein Starter Akku.
Für 79,- Euro konnte ich nicht nein sagen... vor allem kann ich den mit meinem schon vorhandenen Ladegerät für Autobatterien laden!
Bei 79,- Euro kann das Teil von mir aus auch alle 2 Jahre kaputt sein. Für den Preis eines Gel Akkus mit 100Ah und einem Extra Ladegerät kann ich so auch erstmal 8 Jahre Boot fahren... Und nach 8 Jahren hätte es der Gel Akku auch hinter sich!!!!
Ich werde nach der Saison berichten wie es mit dem Teil lief...


----------



## Hulk16 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Da bin ich schon gespannt auf dein Fazit, in jedem Fall wünsche ich dir viele kapitale Hechte mit deinem neuen Bootsantrieb.#6


----------



## Roberto (29. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Hatte auch das selbe problem, dass es soviel unterschidliche Meinungen zu diesem Thema gab.
Hab mich schlussendlich für eine einfach Autobatterie entschieden und bisher eigentlich zufreiden damit.
Hab übrigens auch den selben Motor............


----------



## Bass Assasin (8. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Die gleichen Probleme hatte ich auch mit den Batterien.Hab mir schliesslich 2 120Ah AGM Batterien geholt.Zusammen mit Ladegerät 450€.Weil ich häufig grosse Strecken bei uns am Edersee fahre brauche ich so eine hohe Kapazität.AGM und Blei-Gel Batterien sind ja völlig verschlossen und auslaufsicher.Normale Blei-Säure Batterien nicht.Sind also eigentlich nicht erlaubt auf Gewässern,sollte man auch bedenken.(Möhnesee z.B.)


Gruss Christian


----------



## The Driver (23. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

sooo... hab den motor mit der batterie letzte woche getestet. der motor ist top in komfort und bedienung. aber die leistung meiner 100Ah Batterie reicht gerade mal für 1,5h fahrt bei höchstem gang! das kann doch nicht sein, oder?
laut berechnung müsste die batterie gute 3 Stunden bei Stufe 5 halten. was ist da los? die batterie ist erst ein jahr alt!

noch was zum thema: Battrien sind im moment 3x so teuer wie vor einem jahr! 205,- Euro für eine 108Ah!!!!!!!! Diese Chinesen! Erst der Stahl, dann das Öl und die Milch und jetzt auch noch das Blei!!!!!! Was machen die damit? Fressen?


----------



## Heiko2207 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Diesen Monat gibt es noch ein Angebot von .... (ich will keine Werbung machen / er  es wissen will, soll mir eine  pn schicken):

100ah gel batterie für 99 euronen

guter preis, oder?


----------



## Hulk16 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

@The Driver, das mußt du halt als Erfahrung abhaken, es nutzt nichts sich da ewig zu ärgern.
Ich habe mir zuerst 2 billige 120 A/h Bleigelakkus gekauft, die haben nach 80-100 Ladezyklen so langsam an Leistung verloren.
Nutzen kann ich einen davon immer noch für mein neues Farbecholot, das schluckt ja extrem viel Strom und dafür taugt der Akku noch.
Erst danach kaufte ich mir 2x 130A/h Marken Bleigelakkus, damit bin ich zumindest heute nach 1,5 Jahren noch zufrieden mit.
Mit dem 12V Motor kann ich mit diesen Akkus bis zu 12 Stunden mit 3-4 km/h schleppen.


----------



## djlala (25. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

hallo
könntest du mir sagen wo ich die baterie für den preis bekomme
mfg


----------



## Notung (25. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Hallo,
ich kaufe die hier!
http://cgi.ebay.de/GEL-Batterie-EXI...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Gruß Marco


----------



## carphead (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Hi, also die hab mir hier mal allles so schön durchgelesen, klingt auch alles super Gelakku oder nicht. Auch ich werde mir jetzt doch keinen Gelakku mehr holen. ein Angelfreund spinnt die Sache noch weiter. Er hat eine Solarzelle auf sein Boot gespannt, welches nicht nur an seinem Akku hängt sondern auch noch Sonnen- und Regenschutz für ihn ist. Ich glaub das ist so eine übliche Platte wie sie auch auf Häusern ist. Ladegerät für seine Batterie hat er übrigens keines... ist vielleicht ne überlegung wert!?


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*



The Driver schrieb:


> sooo... hab den motor mit der batterie letzte woche getestet. der motor ist top in komfort und bedienung. aber die leistung meiner 100Ah Batterie reicht gerade mal für 1,5h fahrt bei höchstem gang! das kann doch nicht sein, oder?
> laut berechnung müsste die batterie gute 3 Stunden bei Stufe 5 halten. was ist da los? die batterie ist erst ein jahr alt!
> 
> noch was zum thema: Battrien sind im moment 3x so teuer wie vor einem jahr! 205,- Euro für eine 108Ah!!!!!!!! Diese Chinesen! Erst der Stahl, dann das Öl und die Milch und jetzt auch noch das Blei!!!!!! Was machen die damit? Fressen?



dein motor zieht in de höchsten stufe 30 ampere.
das macht bei ner 100 ah batterie nen theoretischen fahrzeitwert von 3 stunden.
davon kannst du getrost ein drittel bis die hälfte abziehen was dann in der praxis möglich ist.
wenn du volle 3 stunden fahren würdest wäre die batterie komplett entladen und vollkommen zusammengebrochen. starterbatterien sind für kurzzeitige hohe stromabgabe ausgelegt und nicht für dauerbetrieb.
auch wenns bei dir keine starterbatterie ist ne tiefenentladung ist nie gesund.

antonio


----------



## Marius (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Ich kenne mich ja etwas mit Elektromotoren aus und eine der besten Lösungen aktuell ist eine Zenith Marine Batterie.
http://www.mybait.de/Bootszubehoer/Batterien/Zenith-Deep-Cycle-Batterie-12V-105Ah--1074.html

Nicht ohne Grund haben fast alle holländischen Profi-Angler auf Zenith umgestellt. Diese Traktionsbatterien halten länger als vergleichbare Batterien.
Einfach nur super Batterien.


----------



## Brikz83 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

ob es die vor einem bzw. drei Jahren schon gab ?

ZOMBIIIE ALARM |bigeyes


----------



## micbrtls (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Ich überlege, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, eine kleine Batterie zu nehmen. Aber dazu noch ein Generator, um die Batterie während des Angelns laden zu können. Ein leichter Genno wiegt doch gerade mal 9 KG.

Die Zenith´s sind zwar gut und schön. Ich plane aber ein 410 cm - Katamarn Schlauchboot mit einem 86 lbs-Emotor (24 volt) zu betreiben. Da bräuchte ich für ein ganzes WE 4 von den Batterien.


----------



## Zanderhunter344 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Moin!

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren mit Blei/Säure ArbeitsBatterien von Banner, die letzten haben 6 Jahre gehalten. Es liegt aber auch viel am Ladegerät!!! Man sollte ein Automaticlader verwenden, damit die Bleiplatten nicht verbrennen.
Nen Kumpel hatte die gleichen Batterien und er hat sie ohne Automaticlader geladen. Nach 1,5 Jahren hatten die Batterien keine Leistung mehr.


----------



## The Driver (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

ich nutze seit jahren nun eine panzer-batterie von der bundeswehr. die war schon beim ankauf 10 jahre alt und ist immer noch top! hält doppelt so lange beim fahren wie eine neue blei-säure wohnmobil batterie )langzeitentlader, kein starter!) und das beste: beim military händler gibts die fürn appel unn n ei!


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

@TheDriver
wieviel AH haben diese Panzerbatterien, und wie schwer sind die?


----------



## The Driver (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

100 Ah hat meine und wiegt ca. 40 kilo. zellen ohne stopfen, daher gehe ich von blei-gel technik aus.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*



The Driver schrieb:


> ich nutze seit jahren nun eine panzer-batterie von der bundeswehr. die war schon beim ankauf 10 jahre alt und ist immer noch top! hält doppelt so lange beim fahren wie eine neue blei-säure wohnmobil batterie )langzeitentlader, kein starter!) und das beste: beim military händler gibts die fürn appel unn n ei!


 

Wo?
Adresse!??|supergri


Gruss
Daniel


----------



## The Driver (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

schau beim nächsten "Army" Shop in deiner nähe und frag nach...


----------



## druide (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

haben die Panzerbatterien eine bestimmte Bezeichnung? oder muss man auf etwas achten ?


----------



## Schwingspitze (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Da kann ich Driver nur zustimmen.
Der Motor läuft und läuft.
Meine habe ich nach 6 Jahren das erste mal angeschlossen und das war vor 4 Jahren.
Nur immer schön leer machen, schließe nach 2 - 3 Tagen angeln
danach einen alten Hallogenscheinwerfer vom PKW an.
Die Batterien kriegste nicht kaputt
Ist eine Geel Batterie und wiegt genau 48 Kg
Davon habe ich noch nichts gehört,das man die auch im Army - Shop kaufen kann.
Habe gehört das die der BW ca. 250 € kostet und die kaufen Tausende im Jahr.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Batterie für meinen Minn Kota Endura 30???*

Ich habe zwei 50 Amp/h Gel- Akkus für den 44er Manta gekauft.

Diese Dinger sind mit einer Hand zu tragen und man darf nicht vergessen, dass ein 4 Amp/h Ladegerät auch ca. zwölf Std. benötigt um den Akku zu Laden.
Das heisst also, dass eine leere 100 Amp/h Batterie am nächsten Tag noch nicht wieder voll ist.

Ich rate zu zwei 50 er Akkus und zwei Ladegeräten.!!
Die sind dann beide über Nacht wieder voll und viel angenehmer zum Boot zu Transportieren.

PS: Mit den zwei 50er Akku`s, schleppen wir den ganzen Tag!!

Gruss

Jürgen


----------

